# Got a chain saw! Got some logs! milling and drying questions



## cody.sheridan-2008 (May 23, 2010)

Well I recently got a cheap chainsaw, yes I know... but I needed it quickand I can take it back if it breaks from wear and tear within 2 years bet it doesn't last 2 months. Anyway the point of this thread is more on my excitment that I will soon be recieving about 10-12 400mm diameter ******** trees free and delivered at a very good length :thumbup::clap::thumbsup::icon_cheesygrin::yes::w00t: yeah I'm happy, we had one like them at school and the trunk was cut into like 6-8 1.8m long lengths.

My questions are:

How do I quater saw? - Images diagrams ect would be helpful

Has anyone built a makeshift CSM? 

If so how? any Useful links?

I would like to kiln dry them and build my own kiln. 

What is a good kiln to build to maximise speed?

Do the boards go into the kiln strait after milling or do they need to be air dried a bit first?

Pics will be coming

Cody


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

To answer the questions I can, and hopefully others will chime in with the rest. For one I have no first hand experience with ********, from what I read it is hard to dry flat. If I am reading you right the pieces are ~16'' in diameter, for me and the species I work with that makes for a borderline 1/4 sawing candidate (probably would not do it). Because the lumber will be very narrow, even the widest boards-and they get increasingly narrow. Since you say you will be using a chainsaw, that will eat a lot of wood (wide kerf sawing) and I don't know a proper way to 1/4 saw with a chainsaw. 1/4 sawing _does_ make for more stable lumber, but unless someone with experience can say 1/4 sawn ******** is more attractive I would not go to the trouble/waste.

Speed is not always a good thing when drying wood so I would not look just at the fastest way to dry. Here are some free solar kiln plans if you live where the sun shines plenty. If not you may want to look into a dehumidification kiln. Again just from what I have read ******** is best air dried first.



.


----------



## cody.sheridan-2008 (May 23, 2010)

Thanks Daren, I will probably just slab it if you think thats the best bet and yes it is about 16 inches from what I'm told (haven't seen it) 

By speed of drying I meant that I would like to use the lumber as soon as possible so if I have to put a little extra effort in now to achieve that then that is fine. I didn't want to sacrifice quality.

I do not have anywhere to put a solar kiln so as you mentioned a dehumidification kiln would be the best (you sell plans don't you?).

Does anyone know how long it will need to be air dried for? Can that be done outside? If so is the shade best under a tarp?

I also have a small amount of wattle that I want to mill the question is, should I do the same to this as the ********?

Sorry for all of the stupid questions 

Thanks heaps 
Cody


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

cody.sheridan-2008 said:


> a dehumidification kiln would be the best (you sell plans don't you?).
> 
> Does anyone know how long it will need to be air dried for? Can that be done outside? If so is the shade best under a tarp?


Yes

"How long" depends on how thick and your weather (hot and dry just dries faster than cool and damp, as you probably know) Yes it can be done outside. Here is a link for reading up on air drying. It's quite abit of info, but if you study it you should know all there is to know about air drying. http://www.fpl.fs.fed.us/documnts/fplgtr/fplgtr117.pdf





.


----------



## MAPLEMAN (Jan 21, 2009)

Definately quarter saw your ********,firstly it will be more stable,secondly the boards will have a more attractive grain.A 1 inch board will take about 12 months to season.Beware that a ******** log only 400mm diameter will have a far bit of spring as you mill it,i probably would break the log down before milling it:thumbsup:


----------



## cody.sheridan-2008 (May 23, 2010)

MAPLEMAN said:


> Definately quarter saw your ********,firstly it will be more stable,secondly the boards will have a more attractive grain.A 1 inch board will take about 12 months to season.Beware that a ******** log only 400mm diameter will have a far bit of spring as you mill it,i probably would break the log down before milling it:thumbsup:


 wahat do you mean by break the log down?

thanks for the advice
Cody


----------



## MAPLEMAN (Jan 21, 2009)

cody.sheridan-2008 said:


> wahat do you mean by break the log down?
> 
> thanks for the advice
> Cody


Hi Cody,try and keep the length of the mill log as short as possible,this will reduce spring greatly.If you can split the log in half,even better.Then try and quarter saw as much as possible.This is an imperative if you want stability during the seasoning process,and beyond:thumbsup:


----------

